# Pacquiao vs Bradley



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry if you have recorded it, but WOW!!! 

If anyone didn't think corruption was alive and well in the Boxing world.
Just take a quick look at this one.

When the "Winner" says he needs to go look at the tape to see if he won (when the belt was handed to him)... that just goes to tell you.

Even his wife knew he lost...

HBO has to be livid... as PPV Boxing just died a little bit (check that... a LOT) tonight.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

I didn't see the fight, but every article I've read on it said Pacquiao won easily.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Thinks the judges were concentrating more on the card girls than the match.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Now would be a great time for Pacquiao to announce his retirement.







ps I will not watch a rematch.


----------

